# Bench Clear Floor Space



## Mech (Jul 20, 2011)

2009 IBC / ANSI A117.1

Multi-user restroom / locker room.

Can the clear floor space for a bench be in front of the water closet compartment door?  The door swings into the compartment, so the door will never reduce the bench clear floor space.

*ANSI 305.6 Approach* states: _One full, unobstructed side of the clear floor space shall adjoin or overlap an accessible route or adjoin another clear floor space._

This section seems to say that the answer is "yes."

What do you all think?

Thanks


----------



## mark handler (Jul 20, 2011)

Does it reduce the required clear space at the compartment door?

Does the bench user need to move out of the way when a wheeler needs access to the compartment door?


----------



## Mech (Jul 20, 2011)

```
Does it reduce the required clear space at the compartment door?[/html]
```
No. The clear space at the door and the bench overlap.


```
Does the bench user need to move out of the way when a wheeler needs access to the compartment door?[/HTML]
```
Maybe. Depends which side their legs are on. A parked wheelchair impedes access to the stall door for everyone.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 20, 2011)

IMHO

No it does not meet the intent of clear space and as shown should not be allowed.

You only need one accessible bench. Indicate the "other" bench as accessible and be done with it.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jul 20, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Does it reduce the required clear space at the compartment door?Does the bench user need to move out of the way when a wheeler needs access to the compartment door?


What part or Section of the 2009 IBC and ANSI A117.1 says the bench user would be an obstruction?  I agree, that a parked wheel-chair user using the bench would create an obstruction for the water closet compartment, but IMO, the code does not say that these two required clear floor spaces may not overlap, indicating, that the person wishing to use the wc compartment would have to wait for the bench user to finish.  Is there a section or commentary that addresses this issue?


----------



## alora (Jul 20, 2011)

ANSI 117.1-2009, Figure 903 depicts the clear floor space in 2 optional locations.

One is in front of the bench.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 20, 2011)

Throughout ANSI 117, ADAAG and other codes and standards the same words are used

"....shall be clear of obstructions....objects shall not reduce the clear width required for accessible routes...."

They do not say "moveable, temporary or Permanente" objects. They say objects shall not be there. IMHO a wheelchair is an object, and does not meet the intent.

Indicate the "other" bench as accessible and be done with it.


----------



## rooster (Jul 20, 2011)

alora said:
			
		

> ANSI 117.1-2009, Figure 903 depicts the clear floor space in 2 optional locations.One is in front of the bench.


This must be new for 2009...good to know.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jul 20, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Throughout ANSI 117, ADAAG and other codes and standards the same words are used"....shall be clear of obstructions....objects shall not reduce the clear width required for accessible routes...."
> 
> They do not say "moveable, temporary or Permanente" objects. They say objects shall not be there. IMHO a wheelchair is an object, and does not meet the intent.
> 
> Indicate the "other" bench as accessible and be done with it.


In anwer to my own question, 903.2 ANSI A117.1 references compliance with Section 305.  305.6 for Approach permits the clear floor space to adjoin or overlap an accessible route, but not only adjoin another clear space.  My interpretation of this would be that, the min. clear floor floor space for the door and bench may not overlap per 305.6.

Now I am done with it.  Thanks Mark.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 20, 2011)

And the bench does not need to be 60 inches, 42 inches long minimum, not 60 inches


----------

